# One officer dead one wounded



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police are Searching for Original Caller*










Police Raid a House on Ave. K

BIRMINGHAM, Ala (WBRC) --- -- 
Fairfield Police are asking for the woman who made the original call that her mother's house had been broken into to please call the Fairfield Police immediately at 786-4111 and ask for Sergeant Benson.

The names of the officers have been released. Officer Mary Smith is the officer who passed away and Officer Eric Burpo was shot in the leg.

Officer Smith had recently transferred from the Birmingham Police Department to Fairfield less than a month ago.
Fairfield Police tell FOX6 News Reporter Melanie Posey that the surviving officer, Eric Burpo, was shot in the leg and is currently in surgery. 
Fairfield High School and Miles College are both on precautionary lockdown.
Jefferson County Commissioner Larry Langford says he received a call that two police officers had been shot and that one of the officers has passed away.
According to a police broadcast, one suspect is in custody.
Around 10:15 am this morning, there were reports of two Officers shot in Fairfield near Miles College.
The shooting happened in the 5400 block of Ave. H in Fairfield.
Police are asking that you be on the look out for a black caprice or brown truck occupied by one or more black males with ski masks. 
Bessemer and Hueytown Police Departments have been called in to assist.

Stay with MyFoxAL.com for the latest as it becomes available.

video:

http://www.myfoxal.com/myfox/MyFox/pages/sidebar_video.jsp?contentId=1257472&version=1&locale=EN-US


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

f'kn sucks! I hope they ventilate the dirtbags...prayers and condolences to the officers,theyre family's and fellow brother and sisters .


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Alabama Police Capture Suspect in Officer's Death*



*Story by nbc13.com*

Police said they captured a suspect they said they believed was involved in Monday's fatal police shooting. 
Birmingham police captured Demetrius Avery Jackson Jr., 21, in an apartment in the 100 block of Pratt Highway. Jackson was wanted for questioning regarding Mondays shooting of two Fairfield police officers. 
The officers were shot Monday morning at 5323 Ave. H in Fairfield while responding to a call regarding a suspicious vehicle in the neighborhood. Fairfield Police Chief Pat Mardis later said that he believed there was a burglary in progress when the officers arrived at the scene. 
Officer Mary Smith, 48, arrived first at the scene and was discovered lying on the ground by Officer Erick Burpo shortly after she was shot. Burpo was shot in the upper thigh and was escorted by other police officers to UAB Hospital, where he was taken into surgery. Burpo, a former Marine, apologized to Mardis, saying he should have been more careful. 
According to authorities, Smith was confirmed dead at the scene. Smith was a 21-year veteran of the Birmingham Police Department and had been with the Fairfield Police Department for two months. 
Authorities have taken two other suspects into custody for questioning, but they have not been charged. 
A $25,000 reward is being offered for information regarding the shootings, and authorities have asked that anyone with any information call 205-786-4111.

Copyright 2006 by NBC13.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

